# Wedge distances



## deanobillquay (Nov 20, 2012)

Really into developing my short game at the mo, hence the decision to go with lessons.

On a comfortable swing, what maximum distances do you get with:

60 degree?
56 degree?
52 degree?

For those with differing degrees, can you please state the degree of club you're using?


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 20, 2012)

On a good day! 

50 Deg - Full Swing 100 Pitch 60
54 Deg - Full Swing 85 Pitch 50
58 Deg - Full Swing 65 Pitch 40


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2012)

Pw - 46 degree = 100 yards
52 degree = 80 yards
58 degree = 60 yards


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 20, 2012)

60 degree - no idea, only ever use it around the green when its in the bag, which is only for specific courses or conditions. I am usually only carrying irons when I do have it in.

56 degree - 70 ish, never really use it for full shots, mostly used around the green out of deep rough or in bunkers.

52 degree - 90 yards but I prefer to hit a 3/4 9 iron instead as a full shot tends to balloon, I usually hit this club 3/4 at most. I do hit it full if I decide to take on a tight pin over a hazard or if I decide to be bold and attack a sucker pin.

47* - 115, I like to hit this one full as its part of my iron set, flies more like my irons and does not baloon as much, it still goes blooming high so I tend to as many to 3/4 shots as I hit full shots with it, maybe more.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 20, 2012)

pw 45 - 120
gw 50 - 100
sw 54 - 80
lw 58 - 60/65

all +/- depending on thins, duffs etc


----------



## HughJars (Nov 20, 2012)

46Â° - 115-120yds
50Â° - 100-105yds
54Â° - 90-95yds
58Â° - 80-85yds


----------



## Gopher (Nov 20, 2012)

I've just bought a 54 degree and it gives me exactly 80 yds.

60 degree?  Got one but never measured it - probably about 40 yds with a very easy three quarter swing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 20, 2012)

PW (47*) - 110y
52 GW - 105y
56 SW - 95y

Dont use a 60* and don't personally see the point in them.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

Pw @ 45 - 120-125
gw @ 50 - 100-105
sw @ 54 - 85-90


----------



## Essex_Stu (Nov 20, 2012)

45-110 yards 
50-95 yards 
55-never hit full so wouldnt know as it ballons on me.


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2012)

58 - 100
54 - 112
50 - 125
PW - 135

Trying not to hit them full out these days so take 5-10 off them for my current stock shot

That said, no one elses yardages gonna be any use to you, you need to get out and measure your own


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 20, 2012)

I know there's controversy about a 60, but I love using this club for those tricky shots over the bunkers at my course.

Maybe a higher lofted wedge suits a certain type of course?


----------



## hovis (Nov 20, 2012)

Pw 140
Gw. 130
56 deg 115
Lw 90


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 20, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			pw 45 - 120
gw 50 - 100
sw 54 - 80
lw 58 - 60/65

*all +/- depending on thins, duffs etc *

Click to expand...



I know the feeling!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 20, 2012)

Doesn't matter what everyone else hits, you need to find out how far you hit your wedges, the same as with any other club in the bag. The only difference is you don't want to be hitting your wedges at 100%, these clubs are your scoring clubs so you are looking for a bit of finese with these shots. Personally I couldn't even tell you how far I can hit my lobber as anything over 50 yards is too far in my view, can spin the 56 enough from this range.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 20, 2012)

47* pw 125
50* gw 112
54* sw 100
60* lw 85


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

would you really hit a 60 wedge in from 85 yards ?  you would have to make the ball goes miles in the air to travel that distance. doesnt really seem like the shot if you ask me!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 21, 2012)

Depends on the player, the course, the wind I guess. More than one way to play an 85 yard shot.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

a very calm day indeed!


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Nov 21, 2012)

62 - Full 75 yards
56 - Full 100 yards
52 - Full 110 yards


----------



## bluetoon (Nov 21, 2012)

60deg = 70y-75y
56deg = 80y-85y
52deg = 95y-100y
PW47 = 110y - 130y


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 21, 2012)

My set has a strong (45*) PW so starting with that. 

PW Full 125
48* Full 110
54* Full 95
60* Full 80

Usually use the 54* for anything from 90 to 70 yards and the 60 from 80 to 50 depending on what I'm trying to do. Try being the operative word. When they work they work well. Landog was out with me recently and hopefully would attest to the fact that my wedge play isn't the weakest area of my game even though it was an off day for both of us   Inside 60 yards I start to get very nervous and usually mess things up big style. One of many areas I really need to work on. ​


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 21, 2012)

45- 130
50- 110
54- 95
58- 70


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 21, 2012)

PW (48) 105
GW (52) 95
SW (56) Never use for full shot. Don't use from fairway.
LW (60) 70

Rarely use any full unless yardage is exactly that. Would sooner 'finesse' a higher club. Wedge distances were apparently the most consistent Pro had seen in his 'wedge fitting' - shame about direction


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mine max out at..

GW..51Â° - 110yds
SW..56Â° - 85yds
LW..60Â° - 65yds

Love my gap wedge and more often than not hit this with reduced swing rather than full sand or lob.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

I always tend to go around 3/4 swing from my PW onwards

Looking at my last half a dozen cards (from the distance comments I made) I've got mine at approx:

PW (44 degree) 110 - 120
50 - 90 to 100
56 - 70 to 80
60 - 50 to 60


----------



## rapper (Nov 21, 2012)

whats ballooning?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 21, 2012)

rapper said:



			whats balloning?
		
Click to expand...

Its where you sit in a large knitting basket below an overinflated party balloon (often in some comical shape) and drift over the countryside at moderate altitudes.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 21, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			would you really hit a 60 wedge in from 85 yards ?  you would have to make the ball goes miles in the air to travel that distance. doesnt really seem like the shot if you ask me!
		
Click to expand...

 Yes - No - I wasn't  

They are just smooth swings, no thrash, distance control is pretty reliable for my ability.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 21, 2012)

48 degree = 100
52 degree = 85
56 degree = 70


----------



## One Planer (Nov 21, 2012)

Based on a full swing

PW - 47* - 120'ish
GW - 52* - 100'ish
SW - 58* - 80'ish


----------



## Snelly (Nov 21, 2012)

Cleveland 48 - 130
Mizuno 54 - 115
Mizuno 60 - 80 

Although when I had a Ping 60 lob wedge it would go 100.

And I can't quite see how this is either interesting, relevant or useful to anyone except me.  Ditto every other post on this thread. Measure your own.  They are all that count.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 21, 2012)

Snelly said:



			And I can't quite see how this is either interesting, relevant or useful to anyone except me.  Ditto every other post on this thread. Measure your own.  They are all that count.
		
Click to expand...

Would seem to be the correct answer for me.


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 21, 2012)

On a comfortable swing, what maximum distances do you get with:

60 degree    Ditched for a hybrid      
56 degree    87
52 degree    102

Remember, these are smooth swings - not maximum distances - distance dosnt matter - consistant distance does! They are also carry yardages as the firmness of a green (not this time of year!) could impact. Then, going down the grip an inch produces a 9 yard reduction for me.

Ive also got 12 bounce on both of these wedges which gives me a bit of variation for bunker shots.

Dave Pelz Short Game Bible is an interesting read on the subject of wedge play IMO.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Would seem to be the correct answer for me.
		
Click to expand...

If you have nothing constructive to say then don't bother posting on my thread.

How you are still a moderator is beyond me.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Dave Pelz Short Game Bible is an interesting read on the subject of wedge play IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I've just ordered this book :thup:


----------



## Twire (Nov 21, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			If you have nothing constructive to say then don't bother posting on my thread.

How you are still a moderator is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...


Seems to be an over the top post to someone agreeing with a previous poster.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 21, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			If you have nothing constructive to say then don't bother posting on my thread.
		
Click to expand...

What difference does it make what distance anybody hits a wedge except you? It is like saying I am going to buy a new pair of golf shoes what size do you take.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

chris661 said:



			What difference does it make what distance anybody hits a wedge except you? It is like saying I am going to buy a new pair of golf shoes what size do you take.
		
Click to expand...

I'm curious as to what distance other people hit their wedges, it was a relatively straightforward question to which many people replied and I thank them for it.

Try being an 'impartial' moderator for once. This is exactly the type of attitude that some people expect from you.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			I'm curious as to what distance other people hit their wedges, it was a relatively straightforward question to which many people replied and I thank them for it.

Try being an 'impartial' moderator for once. This is exactly the type of attitude that some people expect from you.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have this wrong old boy, Chris is entitled to his op as he's a forum member just like everybody else.

As for wedges or any other club distances i wouldn't worry about what anyone else does distance wise


----------



## rosecott (Nov 21, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			If you have nothing constructive to say then don't bother posting on my thread.

How you are still a moderator is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be getting very possessive about "your" thread. This is an open forum and you are starting to come over as the only person whose views count for anything. I suspect you also have no idea what is involved in being a moderator although you also have an opinion on that. My twopennyworth is that a thread about how far other people hit their wedges is pretty pointless.


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 21, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Dave Pelz Short Game Bible is an interesting read on the subject of wedge play IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I've read excerpts and the 7, 9 and 10:30 o'clock wedge idea is a very good idea. I've tried to extend this to incorporate 8 and 9 iron as well and find that it's much easier to play the game from 100 yards in. I try and avoid a full swing with a wedge as much as possible, as I find it the most inconsistent part of my game in terms of distance control. A 54 deg can go anywhere from 60-100 yards.


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 21, 2012)

rosecott said:



			You seem to be getting very possessive about "your" thread. This is an open forum and you are starting to come over as the only person whose views count for anything. I suspect you also have no idea what is involved in being a moderator although you also have an opinion on that. My twopennyworth is that a thread about how far other people hit their wedges is pretty pointless.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that other people's wedge distances are fairly pointless apart from maybe one thing: 

When I was trying to improve this year I found it useful to have some sort of benchmark. If you know that a confident player in the 0-14 handicap range hits a 54-56 deg around 75-95 yards on average, it gives you a little but of perspective on the performance of the player you are trying to become versus where you are currently. We can be philosophical and say that we should ignore all around us and play the game as individuals, but human nature always leads us to compare and contrast ourselves against others.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

Pippo_T said:



			I agree that other people's wedge distances are fairly pointless apart from maybe one thing: 

When I was trying to improve this year I found it useful to have some sort of benchmark. *If you know that a confident player in the 0-14 handicap range hits a 54-56 deg around 75-95 yards on average, it gives you a little but of perspective on the performance of the player you are trying to become versus where you are currently.* We can be philosophical and say that we should ignore all around us and play the game as individuals, but human nature always leads us to compare and contrast ourselves against others.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly why I asked the question.

I'm a 27 handicapper, and curious to know how far the lower handicappers hit their wedges.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2012)

Surely the players handicap has little bearing on the distance they hit the ball, no matter which club you are talking about.

I hit my 52* about 120yds with a full shot, but don't normally use that club from 120yds. I prefer to use a pitching technique with my PW from 120yds instead. I would use my 52* from 100 yds, 56* from 85yds and 60* from 60yds inwards.
But that isn't necesarily always true, because I may change clubs depending on ground conditions, pin position, hazards etc.

BTW I take size 9, 9.5, 10 or 10.5 depending on manufacturer.

I hope this helps.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2012)

Pippo_T said:



			... If you know that a confident player in the 0-14 handicap range ...
		
Click to expand...

I may get scolded for this but, IMO that isn't one handicap range. That is about 3 or 4 different ranges of handicapper/ability.

For example I (off 5) am nowhere near as good as most 0-3 handicappers.
Same goes for most 10 handicappers and me.


----------



## JezzE (Nov 21, 2012)

Very easy one for me this... I hit all my wedges absolutely nowhere!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 21, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			would you really hit a 60 wedge in from 85 yards ?  you would have to make the ball goes miles in the air to travel that distance. doesnt really seem like the shot if you ask me!
		
Click to expand...

Not for a run of the mill shot no, but there's always an exception to the rule.

Earlier this year, all square on the 18th in the club singles ko and I put my ball very close to a small-ish tree in the rough. I didn't think I could get over it but had to try due to the situation, so took my 60deg and swung hard (it was just a bit further than I was comfortable hitting). It got up over the tree and finished about 10' away and I won the match.

Middle of the fairway to an easy flag then it's a shorter swing with a longer wedge, but knowing how far you hit your LW with a full swing can be useful sometimes. Even if the example above is the only time I use it this year, it's worth it imo.


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 21, 2012)

The idea is not only to know how far a smooth swing carries the ball per club but also to have regular gaps in yardage. Lofts can move over time (especially forged clubs if you practice on mats) and some people will realise that there is a problem with a club as it might go 10 yards further or shorter than expected, when compared to other wedges in their set.

As has been said, you need to find a quiet area where you can use 1 dozen balls that you would use on the course - Range balls wont help at all. I concentrate on a target in the distance and a smooth swing. Then walk up and choose an average ball and laser back to my bab for each wedge. Noting the yardages down. You can vary swing length and gripping down as well.

As Pelz does - 3 swing lengths, 4 wedges, grip normal or down = 3 X 4 X 2 = 24 yardages - some will be the same as others.

All in all, a perfectly reasonable question by the OP IMO.

Good luck.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 21, 2012)

While I'm here....

Full swing
47 - 126
51 - 112
56 - 95
60 - 80

3/4 swing
47 - 113
51 - 100
56 - 85
60 - 70

1/2 swing
47 - ?
51 - 85
56 - 75
60 - 60

And whilst I agree that anybody's distances are of no _use _to anyone else, I'd argue that they are of _interest _to other people.
A lot of threads could be accused of being the same ie. what use is it to know what settings other people have their driver on, or what shaft is in it, or how long it takes them to play 18 holes, or which pocket they keep their tees in, how long it takes them to drive to their club, etc, etc.

The only difference is that this one concerns distances, and that's when the haters come out.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			The idea is not only to know how far a smooth swing carries the ball per club but also to have regular gaps in yardage. Lofts can move over time (especially forged clubs if you practice on mats) and some people will realise that there is a problem with a club as it might go 10 yards further or shorter than expected, when compared to other wedges in their set.

As has been said, you need to find a quiet area where you can use 1 dozen balls that you would use on the course - Range balls wont help at all. I concentrate on a target in the distance and a smooth swing. Then walk up and choose an average ball and laser back to my bab for each wedge. Noting the yardages down. You can vary swing length and gripping down as well.

As Pelz does - 3 swing lengths, 4 wedges, grip normal or down = 3 X 4 X 2 = 24 yardages - some will be the same as others.

All in all, a perfectly reasonable question by the OP IMO.

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			While I'm here....

Full swing
47 - 126
51 - 112
56 - 95
60 - 80

3/4 swing
47 - 113
51 - 100
56 - 85
60 - 70

1/2 swing
47 - ?
51 - 85
56 - 75
60 - 60

And whilst I agree that anybody's distances are of no _use _to anyone else, I'd argue that they are of _interest _to other people.
A lot of threads could be accused of being the same ie. what use is it to know what settings other people have their driver on, or what shaft is in it, or how long it takes them to play 18 holes, or which pocket they keep their tees in, how long it takes them to drive to their club, etc, etc.

The only difference is that this one concerns distances, and that's when the haters come out.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I personally love about this forum. 

As a process guy, I'm curious as to how others approach their short game and posts like this allow me to look at it from a different angle.

Much appreciated fellas :thup:


----------



## drutz (Nov 21, 2012)

Only have 2 wedges PW and SW, but with my still slightly erratic swing;

PW 90-100
SW 70-85


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 21, 2012)

rapper said:



			whats ballooning?
		
Click to expand...

So no one answered this?

I seem to launch my wedges very high, I guess its a swing fault somewhere, I hit all my irons pretty high actually. I therefore lose a little distance compared to others. My 52 goes the same as most peoples 54 according to this thread.

A result of this high flight is also a loss of control, approaching the apex of the flight the ball, rather than stalling in a controlled manner becomes susceptible to wind. This I can only attribute to having insufficient spin and/or the axis not being vertical. A well struck shot will rise, stall and then drop due to the effects of velocity and spin acting against the resistance of the air.

I usually compensate for this high and weak flight by hitting 3/4 and half shots with other clubs.

I have only one slight conclusion to why this may happen, my swing does not take enough divot and may also be slightly out to in. In other words I am closer to hitting up on the ball than I should be but not actually doing so. I am working on this with my pro and I hope to have a more penetrating flight that rises, stalls and feels more under control.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			This is what I personally love about this forum. 

As a process guy, I'm curious as to how others approach their short game and posts like this allow me to look at it from a different angle.

Much appreciated fellas :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If the aim of this thread is to get different perspectives on short game shots can I suggest you look at the threads started by Bob and Justone about this type of thing. 
They asked what shot you would play to certain flag positions from, if memory serves, 50yds in the middle of the fairway. They will probably demonstrate that most of us play the same shot in a myriad of different styles.
I'm sure you or someone else will be able to find them via the search facility.


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 21, 2012)

Gil_Emott said:



			I may get scolded for this but, IMO that isn't one handicap range. That is about 3 or 4 different ranges of handicapper/ability.

For example I (off 5) am nowhere near as good as most 0-3 handicappers.
Same goes for most 10 handicappers and me.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it isn't one handicap range, a low single figure player is very different to a 13/14. I guess I took that range of handicaps because my goal is to off 14 by the end of next year!!


----------



## One Planer (Nov 21, 2012)

Gil_Emott said:



			If the aim of this thread is to get different perspectives on short game shots can I suggest you look at the threads started by Bob and Justone about this type of thing. 
They asked what shot you would play to certain flag positions from, if memory serves, 50yds in the middle of the fairway. They will probably demonstrate that most of us play the same shot in a myriad of different styles.
I'm sure you or someone else will be able to find them via the search facility.
		
Click to expand...

^ This is really good advice!

Pretty much everyone commented on those threads too!!


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 21, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I usually compensate for this high and weak flight by hitting 3/4 and half shots with other clubs.

I have only one slight conclusion to why this may happen, my swing does not take enough divot and may also be slightly out to in. In other words I am closer to hitting up on the ball than I should be but not actually doing so. I am working on this with my pro and I hope to have a more penetrating flight that rises, stalls and feels more under control.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're conclusion is spot on, because your description of wedge and iron striking is almost identical to mine and what my pro says I need to do is achieve a shallower angle of attack from the inside to get better contact. In drills I've done with him when I get it right and come from the inside I hit my clubs the same distance as normal with barely half the effort used. Just need to maintain that type of contact when I make a full swing, which is hard!! 

On bad days my wedges go nowhere, and I've semi-mastered hitting 100yd 7 irons, 80yd 8 irons etc  get around the problem for the time being!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Pippo_T said:



			I think you're conclusion is spot on, because your description of wedge and iron striking is almost identical to mine.
		
Click to expand...

I still hit a nice high draw mostly, its all looking great but I think some of that is coming from the slightly out to in swing, it is worse with my wedges but gets better when using a PW or 9 iron and above. 

Tis such a hard game this, even when you can whack it around 18 holes without losing a ball you still need to improve lots to shoot anywhere near par!


----------



## sJoe (Nov 21, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pw - 46 degree = 100 yards
52 degree = 80 yards
58 degree = 60 yards
		
Click to expand...

Ah! that's good to see, and it seems to be the norm. for most players, it's also what I hit..so I aint that bad mmmm


----------



## Snelly (Nov 21, 2012)

Region3 said:



			club, etc, etc.

The only difference is that this one concerns distances, and that's when the haters come out.
		
Click to expand...

Haters? Eh?  That is therapy speak and a bit strong for a description too!


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2012)

I think the problem with the thread is that distance isn't the measure of the player when it comes to the short game. More useful to the OP would be approach to the short game. Hence my suggestion of Bob's thread.
I think the better players will vary their chip/pitch shots to suit the situation more than higher handicappers etc.
When to pitch, flop, bump & run, putt etc is important to recognise. As such, being able to play those shots is very important.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Haters? Eh?  That is therapy speak and a bit strong for a description too!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it sounded a bit too American but couldn't think of the right word. 
Hopefully people know what I meant.

Maybe I should have said....... "when the arguments begin".


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Nov 21, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pw - 46 degree = 100 yards
52 degree = 80 yards
58 degree = 60 yards
		
Click to expand...

SNAP, I have the same yardage.


----------



## zlinuk (Nov 21, 2012)

PW 100
AW 80
56 degree 70
I also own a 60 degree, with which I can generally hit a good 2 yard fat and an effecient 100 yard thin.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 21, 2012)

PW - up to 120 yards
51* - up to 100 yards
56* - up to 80 yards

But, to be honest, I only really use the PW for shots over 40-50 yards unless I've got something to carry. If push came to shove I could probably remove the 51* from the bag and cope well enough with 2 wedges.


----------



## hovis (Nov 21, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Its where you sit in a large knitting basket below an overinflated party balloon (often in some comical shape) and drift over the countryside at moderate altitudes.
		
Click to expand...

Made me laugh


----------



## hovis (Nov 21, 2012)

Cant understand why the op is getting so much stick for just wanting to now how far folk hit their wedges.

I'm guessing the peope that are giving him stick are doing so because they hit there's like a girl ''GRENADE" 
Only kidding before I get hate mail


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes I have the world's strongest PW...

PW 42 - 130
47 - 120
51 - 110
55 - 90
60 - 70


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 21, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Yes I have the world's strongest PW...

PW 42 - 130
47 - 120
51 - 110
55 - 90
60 - 70
		
Click to expand...

Thought mine was bad at 44


----------



## Stuey01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pw (46*): 125
52: 100
56: 80
60: not sure.  probably about 65ish.

All distances are guesstimates and not GPS verified...
I feel like I would be better off with a 50 than the 52 due to the gap to my PW.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 21, 2012)

60 degree   65
56 degree   76
52 degree   91


----------



## chris661 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Yes I have the world's strongest PW...

PW 42 - 130
47 - 120
51 - 110
55 - 90
60 - 70
		
Click to expand...

Thats a couple of degrees stronger than my 9i


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 21, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Thats a couple of degrees stronger than my 9i 

Click to expand...

It's the loft, not the number on the head innit. It just means that I had to buy an extra wedge.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			It's the loft, not the number on the head innit. It just means that I had to buy an extra wedge.
		
Click to expand...

I realise that it just crazy the variation in irons, it would be nice if there was some sort of standard across the board. Although I suppose the consumers desire for "distance" will mean lofts keep getting stronger.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pw 47 125
50 115
58  95
I'm ok when I have a full shot, it when you have to play half shots I get stuck lol.
Try not swing flat out with them, prefer 3/4 swings.


----------



## moogie (Nov 21, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Yes I have the world's strongest PW...

PW 42 - 130
47 - 120
51 - 110
55 - 90
60 - 70
		
Click to expand...




JEEZ.......42degs..........what irons are those mate.....??


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 21, 2012)

Cobra S2 Max. The shovels to end all shovels.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Nov 21, 2012)

PW (48) 130.
52,110
56,90
60, ?

Yardages are all "ish",but don't like hitting full shots with anything more lofted than a PW.Choking down a bit and hitting 90-100 yards with my 52,and 60-80 yards with my 56 is far more comfortable.Not really sure how much i need a 60,as i probably only hit it once every 3 or 4 rounds,and only normally use it when i'm close to a raised green,or up against the face of a deep bunker.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 21, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Yes I have the world's strongest PW...

PW 42 - 130
47 - 120
51 - 110
55 - 90
60 - 70
		
Click to expand...

Jesus. 

That's a degree stronger than my MP32 9 iron!

EDIT: beat me to it Chris


----------



## gjbike (Nov 22, 2012)

Only use a 3/4 swing when using my wedges as this gives me more control.
PW-110yds
52- 94
56-80
60- 63


----------



## One Planer (Nov 22, 2012)

Something that has puzzled me on this thread. Maybe you good folk can help.

I see a few people are against hitting full wedges, for control reasons, I assume to keep the amount of spin down?

For those that do the above, do you generally spin the ball back a lot with a wedge on a full shot or is it to control the height of the shot?


My reason for asking. My wedge play is probably the strongest part of my game. I get a pretty solid strike onto a Pro V1 ball but the best I can get is a bounce and stop. I don't baloon the ball up into the air either.

Just curious as to replies.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 22, 2012)

My pitching technique is to use a 3/4 swing inorder to better control the club, I get just as much spin as with a full shot (if not more) as the contact is clean.
My pro basically changed my set-up for pitching (less shaft lean) leading to better hand position over the ball at delivery and impact.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 22, 2012)

full wedge for me, in fact full everything 

I can do the 3/4 thing but wheres the fun unless I'm on both toes at impact :rofl:


----------



## Robobum (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Something that has puzzled me on this thread. Maybe you good folk can help.

I see a few people are against hitting full wedges, for control reasons, I assume to keep the amount of spin down?

For those that do the above, do you generally spin the ball back a lot with a wedge on a full shot or is it to control the height of the shot?


My reason for asking. My wedge play is probably the strongest part of my game. I get a pretty solid strike onto a Pro V1 ball but the best I can get is a bounce and stop. I don't baloon the ball up into the air either.

Just curious as to replies.
		
Click to expand...

 Bounce & stop is ideal! Means that you are in control of the distance, having the ball ripping back 15 or 20ft may look impressive but is not under control.

Through experience, you can tell when you are going to get one munching all over the green. Perfect lie, soft green perhaps tilted towards you a bit, a puff of breeze into and a slightly raised green makes me think that the ball could be reappearing off the front edge whilst I'm posing with my finish!! 

It's the that you look to hit the longer club easier so to get back to the bounce and stop.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 22, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Bounce & stop is ideal! Means that you are in control of the distance, having the ball ripping back 15 or 20ft may look impressive but is not under control.

Through experience, you can tell when you are going to get one munching all over the green. Perfect lie, soft green perhaps tilted towards you a bit, a puff of breeze into and a slightly raised green makes me think that the ball could be reappearing off the front edge whilst I'm posing with my finish!! 

It's the that you look to hit the longer club easier so to get back to the bounce and stop.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Robo'.

So, in your case, very little to do with flight more about controlling where it finishes once it lands? 

Would you change that thinking for a bone hard green?


----------



## JamesR (Nov 22, 2012)

There's nothing more annoying than having your playing partners congratulate a good shot. Only to hear, as you put your wedge back inthe bag, "oh unlucky - it's come off the front of the green".


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Something that has puzzled me on this thread. Maybe you good folk can help.

I see a few people are against hitting full wedges, for control reasons, I assume to keep the amount of spin down?

For those that do the above, do you generally spin the ball back a lot with a wedge on a full shot or is it to control the height of the shot?


My reason for asking. My wedge play is probably the strongest part of my game. I get a pretty solid strike onto a Pro V1 ball but the best I can get is a bounce and stop. I don't baloon the ball up into the air either.

Just curious as to replies.
		
Click to expand...

I would take the bounce and stop everytime. 

I tend to always do easy (3/4) swings for all my wedges.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I see a few people are against hitting full wedges, for control reasons, I assume to keep the amount of spin down?
		
Click to expand...

define 'full wedge'?

the clear issue is that one man's full swing is another's 3/4 (or less in some cases!); it's not a wedge issue per se

in the context of your post the control comes from less moving parts; simplicity and the associated repetition. in my case this gives the distances it does, and the spin patterns are a function of club head speed/loft for those clubs and my swing. the result happens to be a release of about 1 yard with the 52, bounce and return with the 56 and bounce and back a yard with the 60 on home greens (because they obviously have a lot to do with actual performance).

the only clubs in the bag that I ever swing to achieve max distance are the driver and 3 wood - and that's not every time either!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth said:



			SI see a few people are against hitting full wedges,
		
Click to expand...

A full wedge has its time and place but for me it is not my first choice, I start at a 3/4 shot and then assess if I need to do anything different. 3/5 times I probably stick with my first choice and aim for the middle or safe part of the green, leave a nice easy 2 putt at WORST, while still being in 1 putt range. If I change my mind and attack the pin then the shot may change.


----------



## Crawfy (Nov 22, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pw - 46 degree = 100 yards
52 degree = 80 yards
58 degree = 60 yards
		
Click to expand...

Same lofts and distance for me on full swings.
I am trying to work with 3/4 swings on all wedges to improve control though - losing approx 10yds but pitching closer to target


----------



## Robobum (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Cheers Robo'.

So, in your case, very little to do with flight more about controlling where it finishes once it lands? 

Would you change that thinking for a bone hard green?
		
Click to expand...

 I like hitting "stock" shots, I just feel they are more repeatable for me. If I have to knock one down or smash it to the clouds I will, but it's not my first thought. If the wind is blowing I prefer to let the ball go with it and try to allow for how much I think it will move and how it will react once it lands. 

Yeah, a concrete green would give a big first bounce but I'd still be expecting it to grab a bit on the 2nd bounce. So you may be looking at a 10foot first bounce, grab and then a few feet futher roll out and allow for that. It's just a constant adjustment taking everything in to account (wind, slope blah blah blah) - something that can't be learnt on the range, just got to gather the experience all the time.

But that's just how I see it, I'm sure the Links guys will be controlling trajectory much more rather than having the thing blowing around like a kite!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2012)

I can control my distances on a full swing. I have a quick tempo which may or may not help in this circumstance. It is working on the finesse shots that is taking the time as the quicker swing is perhaps not such a blessing


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 22, 2012)

i must be the only one that doesnt have dialed in distances for my wedges.  i have a rough idea in my mind what club i need when i look at the approach, then decide what trajectory i want it coming in at depending on landing area and wind conditions. ive spent last summer trying to hit my wedges easier after bob enlightened me that my wedges were going miles high as i was hitting them full tilt.
playing with our course record holder one day i noticed that my approaches were going twice as high as his. i knew then that i had to change something.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 22, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			i must be the only one that doesnt have dialed in distances for my wedges.....
		
Click to expand...

why are they (wedges) any different to all the other clubs in the bag?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 22, 2012)

less about distance and more about trying to get close to a guarded pin.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 22, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			less about distance and more about trying to get close to a guarded pin.
		
Click to expand...

I play my wedges by looking at what I have in front of me, like a trap or water. Which could require a high hitting SW or a knock down with my 52Â°


----------

